# Starship Troopers - Traitor of Mars (2017)



## Swarmy (Feb 20, 2017)

Shinji Aramaki the creator of Starship Troopers: Invasion just announced that a sequel to the CGI movie is in the works with the writter of the original Starship Troopers working on the script. It is confirmed that Rico's character will appear in the movie and that it will be the 5th movie in the franchise which means that all previous movies in the universe will be considered canon, the team is also said to have advanced the quality of the CGI and the effects to a new level.




the drought
​


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2017)

He should be a General by now.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 20, 2017)

Mider T said:


> He should be a General by now.


I'm more curious how he lost his eye


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 20, 2017)

Also @Saishin get your facehugging ass here we got a new Bug invasion baby


----------



## Psychic (Feb 20, 2017)

There's already been 4 movies???


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 20, 2017)

Psychic said:


> There's already been 4 movies???


Starship Troopers
Starship Troopers: Hero of The Federation
Starship Troopers: Marauder
Starship Troopers: Invasion
And now Starship Troopers: Traitor of Mars

SST fans usually deny the existence of SST 2 because it was awful while Marauder was one of the best direct to dvd movies out there even if I find it horrible, it was Invasion that got the franchise back in glory, the movie was a huge success in Japan but fell to piracy abroad, even though they seem to have earned enough to invest into this 5th one from the team that made Invasion


----------



## Psychic (Feb 20, 2017)

Is this direct to dvd or theater?

Oh, it's a remake. Kinda iffy about films remaking classics. Better off being a TV series on Netflix.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 20, 2017)

Psychic said:


> Is this direct to dvd or theater?
> 
> Oh, it's a remake. Kinda iffy about films remaking classics. Better off being a TV series on Netflix.


Still don't know, they showed Invasion in japanese theaters but went direct to dvd worldwide.

This is NOT a remake  There will be one soon but this movie will follow Invasion, they just said it'll be closer to the original movie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

The first Starship Troopers was misunderstood and under appreciated.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The first Starship Troopers was misunderstood and under appreciated.


I agree although it achieved a cult status and many fans throughout the years


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The first Starship Troopers was misunderstood and under appreciated.


 Indeed it was


----------



## Saishin (Feb 20, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> Also @Saishin get your facehugging ass here we got a new Bug invasion baby


Bugs gonna lose in this movie right?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 20, 2017)

Mider T said:


> He should be a General by now.


He was a General in the last movie. Dude should be a Commander by now.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 20, 2017)

The should do a reboot and do it right, no more sending men with rifles without tanks and air support bullshit to their deaths!


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 20, 2017)

Saishin said:


> Bugs gonna lose in this movie right?



Not a chance 



Huey Freeman said:


> The should do a reboot and do it right, no more sending men with rifles without tanks and air support bullshit to their deaths!



Reboot is in the works too, guess we'll have 2 franchises


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 20, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> Starship Troopers
> Starship Troopers: Hero of The Federation
> Starship Troopers: Marauder
> Starship Troopers: Invasion
> ...



Cool to know a 5th film is in the works and I really enjoyed the cgi Invasion film a lot.  I have very fond memories of the first film as it was one of the first of many rated R movies that I could go see by myself after hitting turning 17.   Had a blast.  Yeah really didn't care for Hero of the Federation and had mixed feelings about Marauders.  Actually I'm still a bit pissed we didn't get the Marauder mini figuring included in the Japanese home release unless you bought the trilogy collector's edition.  

Also wasn't Marauders the film that had the singing Sky Marshal and the finding God subplot in it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 20, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> Not a chance
> 
> 
> 
> Reboot is in the works too, guess we'll have 2 franchises


Watch the horror show as  man make quick work of your bugs


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 20, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Cool to know a 5th film is in the works and I really enjoyed the cgi Invasion film a lot.  I have very fond memories of the first film as it was one of the first of many rated R movies that I could go see by myself after hitting turning 17.   Had a blast.  Yeah really didn't care for Hero of the Federation and had mixed feelings about Marauders.  Actually I'm still a bit pissed we didn't get the Marauder mini figuring included in the Japanese home release unless you bought the trilogy collector's edition.
> 
> Also wasn't Marauders the film that had the singing Sky Marshal and the finding God subplot in it.



Yeah wasn't that fond of all the religious subplots in the 3rd but they retconned them in Invasion 



Huey Freeman said:


> Watch the horror show as  man make quick work of your bugs


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> He was a General in the last movie. Dude should be a Commander by now.


Commander is a lower rank though


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 20, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> Yeah wasn't that fond of all the religious subplots in the 3rd but they retconned them in Invasion


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 20, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Commander is a lower rank though


Not in their army, Sky Marshal Commander to be exact


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Swarmy (Feb 20, 2017)

Screw you guys for cheering for a fascist government than the poor misunderstood Bugs


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 20, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> Screw you guys for cheering for a fascist government than the poor misunderstood Bugs


I'm just doing my part in eradicating you shit eating bastards.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 20, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> Yeah wasn't that fond of all the religious subplots in the 3rd but they retconned them in Invasion



I thought the Tanker Bug was a really cool creature in the film.  Sadly the toys didn't sell well and I'd wish I had picked up at least one of the sets before they were taken off the shelves for good. 









Talk about opportunities missed.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 20, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> I'm just doing my part in eradicating you shit eating bastards.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 20, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> I thought the Tanker Bug was a really cool creature in the film.  Sadly the toys didn't sell well and I'd wish I had picked up at least one of the sets before they were taken off the shelves for good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can get them on ebay or amazon


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 21, 2017)

First official picture from the movie shows what seems to be ships above Mars being attacked by Plasma Bugs 



The pic is taken from a screen so yeah bad quality


----------



## Saishin (Feb 21, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> Screw you guys for cheering for a fascist government than the poor misunderstood Bugs


They shouldn't have sent a meteorite to Earth,wiping out Buenos Aires


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 21, 2017)

Saishin said:


> They shouldn't have sent a meteorite to Earth,wiping out Buenos Aires


That was after we got into their territory


----------



## Saishin (Feb 21, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> That was after we got into their territory


They should share the land with us


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 21, 2017)

Saishin said:


> They should share the land with us


If there's something I know about bugs it's that they DON'T share territory


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> First official picture from the movie shows what seems to be ships above Mars being attacked by Plasma Bugs
> 
> 
> 
> The pic is taken from a screen so yeah bad quality



They never learn do they.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 21, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> They never learn do they.


Unless they can teleport on the planet itself I see no other way


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2017)

Hmm, I'm wondering if we are going to be introduced to more new arachnid species in this upcoming CGI film or are some of the bugs from the Chronicles TV series going to transfer to the film universe.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 21, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, I'm wondering if we are going to be introduced to more new arachnid species in this upcoming CGI film or are some of the bugs from the Chronicles TV series going to transfer to the film universe.


Well they do add new species in each movie but the problem is that they already made a God and a Queen Bug so we won't see anything like that, I'm hoping they take the virus from Roughnecks and use it in this movie, imagine how cool it will be if infected humans turn into bug hybrids


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> Well they do add new species in each movie but the problem is that they already made a God and a Queen Bug so we won't see anything like that, I'm hoping they take the virus from Roughnecks and use it in this movie, imagine how cool it will be if infected humans turn into bug hybrids



Hmm, a good possibility since the title of the film is Traitor of Mars and that could come to play in the story line.  Plus it also might reintroduce the Firefries from the TV series into the film series since the virus originated from it's reproductive process of sporing it's hosts.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 21, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, a good possibility since the title of the film is Traitor of Mars and that could come to play in the story line.  Plus it also might reintroduce the Firefries from the TV series into the film series since the virus originated from it's reproductive process of sporing it's hosts.


Yeah it would be great if they incorporate more of the series' ideas into the main franchise, though they seem to focus more on the gear like wepons and suits than on the Bugs which is sad


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 21, 2017)

iirc Karl discovered a way to control the bugs with his mind so their days are numbered


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 21, 2017)

RAGING BONER said:


> iirc Karl discovered a way to control the bugs with his mind so their days are numbered


Actually he already did this in Invasion, he managed to control several Warrior Bugs but they were outnumbered by the Queen Bug's forces


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 22, 2017)

the first Starship Troopers is a legendary movie for me 

and it had a young Denise Richards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 22, 2017)

I should re-read the book (1959) at some point.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 22, 2017)

Rico should have banged Diz a long long time ago. Turn that ass inside out !


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 22, 2017)

looks terrible. like made in india terrible

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 23, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Rico should have banged Diz a long long time ago. Turn that ass inside out !


Uhhh he did...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 23, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> Uhhh he did...


Yes but it was a one and done deal because you know your kind killed her


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 23, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Yes but it was a one and done deal because you know your kind killed her


Still counts


----------



## Saishin (Feb 24, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> If there's something I know about bugs it's that they DON'T share territory


But they invade other's territory right?


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 24, 2017)

Saishin said:


> But they invade other's territory right?


The Bugs can adapt to any kind of enviournments so they can occupy lifeless planets


----------



## Swarmy (May 24, 2017)

Some details on the plot and release date:

Johnny Rico is demoted and sent to a small satellite station on Mars whilst the Federation attacks the bugs' home planet. Carl Jenkins finds out that Sky Marshall Amy Snapp is plotting to allow the bugs to breach Mars. Using the colonized planet inhabited by Martians as lure, Amy intends to blow up the red planet along with the Martians opposing the war once it's infested. Can Johnny and Carl stop the Q-bomb and save Mars?

PREMIERE ON BLU/DVD - SEPTEMBER 2017

A friend said the CGI is leves above Invasion so expect a nice treat


----------



## Swarmy (May 26, 2017)

Trailer out:


Well more of a teaser really 

Seems Mars has been terraformed seeing how Rico can breathe without any suit 

@Saishin


----------



## Saishin (May 26, 2017)

^ I can't see it,it was blocked for my country.


----------



## Swarmy (May 26, 2017)

Saishin said:


> ^ I can't see it,it was blocked for my country.


Damn


----------



## Swarmy (May 29, 2017)

Nevermind... They removed the trailer cause it seems it wasn't supposed to leak so early 

This week is expected to deliever all the new info we want though


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 29, 2017)

Stupid question but..  this is live action?


----------



## Saishin (May 29, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> Nevermind... They removed the trailer cause it seems it wasn't supposed to leak so early
> 
> This week is expected to deliever all the new info we want though


They better do


----------



## Swarmy (May 29, 2017)

Weiss said:


> Stupid question but..  this is live action?



No it's CGI, it's the sequel to Invasion which was CGI as well although the quality of the animation in this one is way better 



Saishin said:


> They better do



So was said...


----------



## Swarmy (May 29, 2017)

The trailer should be made available this week so that'll answer some questions.

What really bugs me is how on hell can they breathe on Mars if it wasn't even colonized during the first movie


----------



## dr_shadow (May 31, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> The trailer should be made available this week so that'll answer some questions.
> 
> What really bugs me is how on hell can they breathe on Mars if it wasn't even colonized during the first movie



It wasn't?

The whole reason for the war is that humans are encroaching on Arachnid territory, which is presumably outside of Earth's solar system. We see that ships like the Roger Young are capable of faster-than-light travel.

I would think that presumably humanity would have first exhausted all habitable planets in our own solar system before expanding into interstellar colonization. Why would you skip something so obvious as Mars?


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 3, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> It wasn't?
> 
> The whole reason for the war is that humans are encroaching on Arachnid territory, which is presumably outside of Earth's solar system. We see that ships like the Roger Young are capable of faster-than-light travel.
> 
> I would think that presumably humanity would have first exhausted all habitable planets in our own solar system before expanding into interstellar colonization. Why would you skip something so obvious as Mars?


In the comics that came out before the original movie Mars is still not colonized since a bug pod crashes there and all the Bugs die, the comic takes place at least 20 years before the movie so I don't see how they managed to terraform the entire planet so fast


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 3, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> In the comics that came out before the original movie Mars is still not colonized since a bug pod crashes there and all the Bugs die, the comic takes place at least 20 years before the movie so I don't see how they managed to terraform the entire planet so fast



Are the comics canon though?

I.e. do they take place in the same continuity as the movies, or is it an independent adaptation of the book?


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 4, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> Are the comics canon though?
> 
> I.e. do they take place in the same continuity as the movies, or is it an independent adaptation of the book?


The ones tied to the movie are canon, in fact 2 comics came out before the movie and were supposed to prepare people for it, so yes they very much canon. Unless somethiong massive happened in those 20 years I don't see how Mars can support life


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 7, 2017)

*'Starship Troopers' Animated Sequel 'Traitor of Mars' To Debut In Theaters For One Night Only
*
​*
*
Official poster:



And trailer:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2017)

Interesting.  Hmm, that mammoth arachnid shown during the trailer, is it a new type of bug.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 7, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Interesting.  Hmm, that mammoth arachnid shown during the trailer, is it a new type of bug.


It was introduced in the previous movie Invasion, it's basically a smaller Plasma Bug that's highly mobile


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> It was introduced in the previous movie Invasion, it's basically a smaller Plasma Bug that's highly mobile



Hmm, I have to go rewatch the film then.    Really liking the design.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 7, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, I have to go rewatch the film then.    Really liking the design.


Here's some concept art from Invasion:





As you noticed they will be bigger in this movie since all bugs were made smaller for Invasion


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> Here's some concept art from Invasion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice.  

So this film is getting a one night event in mid-late August.  Would be something I would be wanting to go to but the local theaters in my area rarely do Fathom Events.


----------



## Saishin (Jun 7, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> *'Starship Troopers' Animated Sequel 'Traitor of Mars' To Debut In Theaters For One Night Only
> *
> ​*
> *
> ...


0:34 that is so Aliens 


Swarmy said:


> Here's some concept art from Invasion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the movie it will be revealed that David has created the bugs


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 7, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Very nice.
> 
> So this film is getting a one night event in mid-late August.  Would be something I would be wanting to go to but the local theaters in my area rarely do Fathom Events.



Trust me get it on Bluray 



Saishin said:


> 0:34 that is so Aliens
> 
> In the movie it will be revealed that David has created the bugs



This movie will actually be better than Covenant


----------



## Saishin (Jun 7, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> Here's some concept art from Invasion:
> 
> [LINKHL]163817[/LINKHL]
> 
> ...


In the movie it will be revealed that David created the bugs 


Swarmy said:


> Trust me get it on Bluray
> 
> 
> 
> This movie will actually be better than Covenant


Do you have the bluray Swarmy-kun? 

Nope,AC is a very good movie  except the fact that David created the xenos


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 7, 2017)

Saishin said:


> In the movie it will be revealed that David created the bugs
> 
> Do you have the bluray Swarmy-kun?
> 
> Nope,AC is a very good movie  except the fact that David created the xenos


Say David one more time


----------



## Saishin (Jun 7, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> Say David one more time


DAVID


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 7, 2017)

Saishin said:


> DAVID


----------



## Saishin (Jun 7, 2017)

Game over for your Klendathu's bugs


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 7, 2017)

Saishin said:


> Game over for your Klendathu's bugs


Assuming Brain Bug < David


----------



## Saishin (Jun 7, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> Assuming Brain Bug < David


Ooooook


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 7, 2017)

Saishin said:


> Ooooook


Dude a giant pulsating brain with a vagina mouth would be smarter than a robot made by humans


----------



## Saishin (Jun 7, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> Dude a giant pulsating brain with a vagina mouth would be smarter than a robot made by humans


How can you be so sure about it?


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 9, 2017)

Saishin said:


> How can you be so sure about it?


Giant brain man


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 9, 2017)

Also it's confirmed Dizzy is alive


----------



## Saishin (Jun 9, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> Giant brain man


Walter is invincible 


Swarmy said:


> Also it's confirmed Dizzy is alive


How's that even possible?


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 9, 2017)

Saishin said:


> How's that even possible?



I dunno but she's on the poster


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 9, 2017)

Official site is up: Wanderingshinobi

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 9, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> Also it's confirmed Dizzy is alive



Hmm, I'm guessing either flashbacks of Rico or if anything Carl had something to do with it.  Got to remember what he was doing in the Invasion film so I wouldn't put it past him to play Dr. Frankenstein on his deceased friend.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 10, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, I'm guessing either flashbacks of Rico or if anything Carl had something to do with it.  Got to remember what he was doing in the Invasion film so I wouldn't put it past him to play Dr. Frankenstein on his deceased friend.


Rico sees her on Mars so it's not a flashback, also she's on the poster so it'll be more than some hallucination


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> Rico sees her on Mars so it's not a flashback, also she's on the poster so it'll be more than some hallucination



Federation reanimating corpses I'm guessing.  I recall from the first film in an argument with Rico/Carmen going at Carl that lead to this quote: "You disapprove? Well, too bad! We're in this war for the species, boys and girls. It's simple numbers. They have more."  Might be at this time they are really hurting for more recruits.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 10, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Federation reanimating corpses I'm guessing.  I recall from the first film in an argument with Rico/Carmen going at Carl that lead to this quote: "You disapprove? Well, too bad! We're in this war for the species, boys and girls. It's simple numbers. They have more."  Might be at this time they are really hurting for more recruits.


The Federation has enough troops, after all they have several systems populated across the galaxy 

Still I'm curious to see how she'll return, this movie is sure exciting


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 17, 2017)

New amazing trailer revealed!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 18, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> New amazing trailer revealed!



Hmm, so it's going to be September for the physical copy then.  

Also I think IGN also reported that it's going to come in 4K/Blu Ray combo pack, single Blu Ray disc, and a single DVD disc.  Hmm, they are really pushing that 4K format.


----------



## Clowe (Jul 19, 2017)

Remember kids, service guarantees citizenship.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 21, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, they are really pushing that 4K format.



Probably because it's amazing.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 22, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also I think IGN also reported that it's going to come in 4K/Blu Ray combo pack, single Blu Ray disc, and a single DVD disc.  Hmm, they are really pushing that 4K format.



They are also releasing the original in time for the anniversary in the 4K format.


----------



## kluang (Jul 23, 2017)

Big Boss and blonde Meryl?


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 25, 2017)

New teaser!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> New teaser!



Excellent.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## wibisana (Jul 30, 2017)

Watched Invasion
Like it
Tho i dont understand the fan service
I mean why half assed. They show nipple but cut sexscene completely.

Still like it very much.


Btw invasion follow the tv serries in 90/2000s right? 
I remember carl jenkins so badass in those serries with telekinesis and shit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2017)

wibisana said:


> Watched Invasion
> Like it
> Tho i dont understand the fan service
> I mean why half assed. They show nipple but cut sexscene completely.
> ...



The Roughnecks series is that of a different beast.  It does take elements from the first film and from the books to make it's own stories.  

Invasion is technically the sequel to the first film while ignoring the second and third.


----------



## wibisana (Aug 1, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> The Roughnecks series is that of a different beast.  It does take elements from the first film and from the books to make it's own stories.
> 
> Invasion is technically the sequel to the first film while ignoring the second and third.


I dont remember rico become general in 1st movie tbh

Then again its been +10 yrs i watched it


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 1, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Invasion is technically the sequel to the first film while ignoring the second and third.



Actually they recognise the second and third movies they just chose to ignore them a bit


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 3, 2017)

High res poster:


----------



## wibisana (Aug 8, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> What reason?


I watched it when 13-15
Action shooting
Alien bug 
Pew pew pew

That kind of reason ofc


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 8, 2017)

wibisana said:


> I watched it when 13-15
> Action shooting
> Alien bug
> Pew pew pew
> ...


Good reasons then 

I was 7 when the movie came out

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 8, 2017)

This is shaping out to be the best SST movie since the original one


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 10, 2017)

*Exclusive: New Epic Starship Troopers: Traitor of Mars Trailer*


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 11, 2017)

Hmm, so the digital copy goes on sale the day after the special screening.    Well still going to it and will be waiting for it's physical release the next month.   Also wondering which store will be releasing the steelbook for it.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 12, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so the digital copy goes on sale the day after the special screening.    Well still going to it and will be waiting for it's physical release the next month.   Also wondering which store will be releasing the steelbook for it.


I hope they release a figure with the DVD like they did with Invasion


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 12, 2017)

My favorite fictional universe. "Something given has no value."


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 12, 2017)

Pilaf said:


> My favorite fictional universe.


Is this sarcasm?


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 12, 2017)

The extended trailer for those that didn't check the link in the previous few posts:


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> I hope they release a figure with the DVD like they did with Invasion



Wasn't that for the Japanese limited edition release?    The only figure I remember getting released was for the Marauders DVD set.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 14, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wasn't that for the Japanese limited edition release?    The only figure I remember getting released was for the Marauders DVD set.



I think you can still find it online


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Swarmy (Aug 19, 2017)

The new design of the Warrior Bugs is nice but something still feels off... I prefer the sleeker shinier design of the original more


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 21, 2017)

EPIC


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 22, 2017)

Tis was a fun film to watch. 


*Spoiler*: _Traitor of Mars_ 




Fucking Karl.   I know they are on the same team and Rico has been proven to be the go to guy, but come on there are other ways of motivating a guy.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm seeing it tonight


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 24, 2017)

Just finished the movie and it hurts me to say that I'm really disappointed with it  The story was awful and flat, the characters were underdeveloped and there were no new Bugs  It saddens me to say this but the SST franchise is really beyond saving at this point... Invasion was better and it's considered mediocre in contrast to the original... Let that sink in...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> Just finished the movie and it hurts me to say that I'm really disappointed with it  The story was awful and flat, the characters were underdeveloped and there were no new Bugs  It saddens me to say this but the SST franchise is really beyond saving at this point... Invasion was better and it's considered mediocre in contrast to the original... Let that sink in...



Sadly not all sequels can ever capture that lightning in a bottle as the original.  Anyway, @Swarmy will you be putting up money for the 20th Anniversary 4K Starship Troopers Steelbook that going to be released on the same day as Traitor of Mars at Best Buy.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 25, 2017)

_ ♫ Snapp! What did she know, when did she know it! ♫ 


_
 /10


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 26, 2017)

Man that's a shame. Invasion being the only decent one post the original


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 26, 2017)

Jon Snow said:


> Man that's a shame. Invasion being the only decent one post the original


I actually enjoyed Invasion a lot, I've seen it like 3 times already, the animation wasn't the best but the action was non stop

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

